# Fulvo (color)



## Schenker

Hola. ¿Cómo se dice en español el color "fulvo"? Gracias.


----------



## irene.acler

He encontrado: _gilvo_ o _leonado_. ¿Te suenan?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo también encontré leonado, pero me suena un poco raro.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Schenker

Hola.
No. Es que parece que acá no le tenemos nombre a ese color. En un principio pensé que podía ser "pelirrojo", pero después decubrí que no, que es un poco menos que rubio o algo así.


----------



## irene.acler

En cuanto al pelo, ahora acabo de encontrar: pelo azafranado = capelli fulvi, pero, a decir verdad, no me parece muy acertado...boh


----------



## gatogab

Schenker said:


> Hola. ¿Cómo se dice en español el color "fulvo"? Gracias.


 Fulvo = café rojizo, alazán


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

gatogab said:


> Fulvo = café rojizo, alazán



"Alazán" es bastante utilizado para referirse a equinos, por su color, como en estas estrofas de don Atahualpa Yupanqui:

"Como una cinta de fuego
Galopando, galopando
Crin revuelta en llamaradas
Mi *alazán*, te estoy nombrando"

Saludos

A.A.


----------



## gatogab

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> "Alazán" es bastante utilizado para referirse a equinos, por su color, como en estas estrofas de don Atahualpa Yupanqui:
> 
> "Como una cinta de fuego
> Galopando, galopando
> Crin revuelta en llamaradas
> Mi *alazán*, te estoy nombrando"
> 
> Saludos
> 
> A.A.


In mancanza di contesto, ho fatto 'tiro a segno', amico Adolfo. 
Per di più, la parola 'alazán', forse di origine araba, è bellisima. Non per niente Atahualpa Yupanqui la usa, dando l'impressione di averlo fatto per abbellire l'insieme di strofe.
Saluti.
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

gatogab said:


> In mancanza di contesto, ho fatto 'tiro a segno', amico Adolfo.
> Per di più, la parola 'alazán', forse di origine araba, è bellissima. Non per niente Atahualpa Yupanqui la usa, dando l'impressione di averlo fatto per abbellire l'insieme di strofe.
> Saluti.
> gatogab


 
 "Per di più" está bien.

Una pregunta: si hacemos referencia al pelo de una persona, ¿también se puede utilizar "alazán"?


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> "Per di più" está bien.
> 
> Una pregunta: si hacemos referencia al pelo de una persona, ¿también se puede utilizar "alazán"?


No, sono convinto di no, Irene. Si tratta del manto equino.
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Vale, gracias


 
Prego

gg


----------



## 0scar

Busqué _fulvo_ en Google y aparece Lassie junto a otros muchos perros y algunas gallinas coloradas. 


Para una persona se podría decir_ color m_iel.


----------



## Neuromante

Por lo que ponen ustedes deduzco que podría ser "cobrizo"


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Neuromante said:


> Por lo que ponen ustedes deduzco que podría ser "cobrizo"



Sí, he mirado imágenes de cobrizo, fulvo y alazán, y si no son hermanos gemelos, pega en el palo.
Saludos
A.A.


----------

